# Satellite



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I see tons of people with portable satellite dishes outside the camper, some on the camper/MH. How much is the monthly cost, setup etc. Will it work while out in the boonies, I'm thinking yes but...

Bill.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Cost will depend mostly on if you are using satellite at home or not.
Most people have the setup at home, starting at about 40 bucks amonth and just take one of the receiver boxes with them when camping.
As far as the boonies, trees can be a problem, need a clear view of the southern sky. Thats why you see alot of dishes on tripods instead of on the campers. They can move them to an unobstucted place that way.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What Katrina said. You can find dishes on eBay starting at about $15 and up. You do need to anchor the tripod to the ground some how though, as that dish is like a big sail, and will catch every bit of wind.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I had the home made PVC mount for the single LNB dish. When I upgraded to the dual LNB, I couldn't hit both satelites with it in the inverted position. I just cut a 2'x2' piece of plywood, and mounted it on. Just set it where you want, drop an Equal-i-zer bar on it and it's good to go.

PS...no wind ever knocked it over. (and Chicago ain't got squat for wind compared to this place!)


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I had the home made PVC mount for the single LNB dish. When I upgraded to the dual LNB, I couldn't hit both satelites with it in the inverted position. I just cut a 2'x2' piece of plywood, and mounted it on. Just set it where you want, drop an Equal-i-zer bar on it and it's good to go.
> 
> PS...no wind ever knocked it over. (and Chicago ain't got squat for wind compared to this place!)
> [snapback]61654[/snapback]​


Do you use direct tv? If so do the local channels work when you travel? I've been thinking about trying it but a tech at DTV says local channels won't work once you leave you're service area as they use spot beam technology. It makes sense but if you're on the road maybe you can pick up other local channels.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've used ours all over as well as my dad. You can get service anywhere there is a clear view south.

The tech was right, once you get out of your regular service area you cannot get your local channels or the local channels in the area you are in. You could use the antennae on the outback to get local channels though.

Mike


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Cost will depend mostly on if you are using satellite at home or not.
> Most people have the setup at home, starting at about 40 bucks amonth and just take one of the receiver boxes with them when camping.
> As far as the boonies, trees can be a problem, need a clear view of the southern sky. Thats why you see alot of dishes on tripods instead of on the campers. They can move them to an unobstucted place that way.
> [snapback]61649[/snapback]​


Cool, I didn't know that. Now I have to get satellite at the house. I've been thinking about that a lot lately anyway.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> a tech at DTV says local channels won't work once you leave you're service area as they use spot beam technology. It makes sense but if you're on the road maybe you can pick up other local channels.
> [snapback]61695[/snapback]​


Both DirectTV and Dish Network use spot beam's for local channels. So, the signal for those local channels isn't available if you move outside the area covered by the spot beam.

Even if it were technically feasible, you run afoul of the "Satellite Home Viewer Improvement Act" which [editorial comment], contrary to its name, disadvantages satellite over cable in a number of ways. It would be illegal for the satellite provider to give you your local channels.

There is a way for you to get national network packages covering CBS, ABC, FOX, NBC and others. You won't be able to see your _local _network channels, but at least you won't miss your favorate national network shows. See an example here.

Ed


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

This year we went to Maine from Pa. We set up the dish and could pull our local channels just like at home. It was no different there than it was at home.

Nothing like being in Maine and watching the weather forecast for Reading, PA.









Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> This year we went to Maine from Pa. We set up the dish and could pull our local channels just like at home. It was no different there than it was at home.
> 
> Nothing like being in Maine and watching the weather forecast for Reading, PA.Â


Don't know the exact size but I think the local channels are available within in a certain radius, at least with directv they are. My parents had their directv set up in SD, they are from NV and were unable to get their local channels.

Mike


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I was thinking of going satelite myself. I am getting really tired of the cable companies increasing prices when ever they want.







Thanks for the info.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Keeping everything legal, my parents have 3 houses, rough life I know. They only have satellite at one house, by the same tolken couldn't they buy a new dish for house 2 and 3 and have 1 receiver. They currently only have 2 receivers at the house with the satellite. They are allowed 4 total receivers on 1 dish with their plan.

Still thinking this might be good but want to keep everything legal.

Bill.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I just switched to satellite this past August from cable, and will never go back. I am now a DirectTV customer, and I got the 4 receiver package, and take the 4th receiver from my daughter's bedroom with us when we go camping.

What I did was made friends with the installation tech when he came out, and told him that I would also like to switch the 4th one from a bedroom to the camper, which he said was no problem, just go in and change the zip code when I got there. He also brought me an extra single LNB dish, tripod, and made up the lines for me for free(of course I slid him a $20 for the trouble).

It has worked great, other than I have to bypass the booster in order to connect to the outside of the camper(see my recent thread on this, there were some detailed comments on doing this). By the way, my last trip was about 2 hours from my local area, and all my local channels still came in. We are going to Helen, Ga next weekend, I will let you know if they still work in that area, which is clearly out of my local area.

My cost per month is around $40, then you have to pay an additional $5 per additional receiver, so it ends up between $55 and $60 per month. I do not get all the movie channels, but they throw them in there for the first 3 months for free.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Devildog said:


> What I did was made friends with the installation tech when he came out, and told him that I would also like to switch the 4th one from a bedroom to the camper, which he said was no problem, just go in and change the zip code when I got there. He also brought me an extra single LNB dish, tripod, and made up the lines for me for free(of course I slid him a $20 for the trouble).
> [snapback]61808[/snapback]​


So the zip code change is on the receiver correct. So you need to know the zip where ever you are? Not fun in the woods or am I missing something.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also switched to Direct TV a few months back. Spring project to take it camping if I choose.

John


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Devildog said:
> 
> 
> > What I did was made friends with the installation tech when he came out, and told him that I would also like to switch the 4th one from a bedroom to the camper, which he said was no problem, just go in and change the zip code when I got there.Â He also brought me an extra single LNB dish, tripod, and made up the lines for me for free(of course I slid him a $20 for the trouble).
> ...


Yes it is, all of about 4 button pushes on the remote to get to the screen there. I usually look at the zip on the confirmation I receive for wherever we are going camping, and actually set it before I disconnect from my house.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The zip code is entered into the receiver so that the receiver can then tell you which direction to point the dish. It can be done without a zip code, it's just easier to enter it and have the box tell you the direction to point.
Actually, if you are only an hour or so from home, you don't really need to change the zip, just point the dish like you would at home and fine tune for signal strength.

as far as local channels go. They are spot beamed. It depends on which locality you are receiving. Some people travel 50 miles before losing locals. Other people travel 250 miles before losing them. It also depends on where you live within the "Spot". You may only be able to travel 50 miles south, but 150 miles north before losing the locals.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Keep talking guys
I may just have to get one, one of these days








Just how to talk DW into it









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Katrina said:


> The zip code is entered into the receiver so that the receiver can then tell you which direction to point the dish. It can be done without a zip code, it's just easier to enter it and have the box tell you the direction to point.
> Actually, if you are only an hour or so from home, you don't really need to change the zip, just point the dish like you would at home and fine tune for signal strength.
> 
> as far as local channels go. They are spot beamed. It depends on which locality you are receiving. Some people travel 50 miles before losing locals. Other people travel 250 miles before losing them. It also depends on where you live within the "Spot". You may only be able to travel 50 miles south, but 150 miles north before losing the locals.
> [snapback]61875[/snapback]​


I must be in one heck of a big spot beam then.......

Where we camped in Maine was a 14 hour drive from home, and I still received my locals.









Not that I am complaining or anything..









Steve


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

No ZipCode change is needed.

For ultra quick setup get an inline satellite signal meter. These allow you to setup your dish without viewing the TV. The signal meter gives you audible and visual alerts. In fact with one of these meters you just have to know the basic direction to point and just slowly move the dish around until it shows a strong signal.

I believe you can get one on ebay for like $10.00.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I usually listen for the audible alert on the TV myself jgerni, but for around $10 I will definitely get one to help the process. Also, I did not know that you do not have to put the zip in, that is a new one on me, but I am fairly new to the satellite world as well.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've got a garage full of dishes, receivers and cable for DISHNETWORK. I don't use it anymore. I had to have the cable internet, and just added the channels back. Didn't need the dish.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

I installed an additional outside cable hook up to bypass the built in booster which blocks the satellite signal
Satellite dish and tri-pod from DirectTV $119.00. Extra satellite box which I keep in our OB, $4.50 mo.
I have 100â€™ length of cable connected to the dish which allows us to always be able to position the dish to where we can get a signal.
So far we have been able to receive even our local stations where ever we camp.
Mike


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I've got a garage full of dishes, receivers and cable for DISHNETWORK. I don't use it anymore. I had to have the cable internet, and just added the channels back. Didn't need the dish.
> [snapback]61980[/snapback]​


I'm pretty sure the dishes will work with DirectTV but not sure, you got a price plus shipping? action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll take inventory and see what's out there. Find out for sure if you can use them. I'll let them go cheap, as I'm sure I'm not going to use them for along time to come.

Send me a PM if you want them.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> I'm pretty sure the dishes will work with DirectTV but not sure, you got a price plus shipping? action
> [snapback]62856[/snapback]​


Yes, the dish will work with any service.


----------

